# GT GTR series bikes?



## roblee (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone have any thoughts on the GTR series bikes?


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Had one since April. Probably 4000 miles on it. Nothing wrong with them. Very good frames, good value for the dollar. They're better known for their MTB/BMX lines.Their road bikes are kind of under everyone's radar, and most people who ride them like it that way---keeps them a few bills under the bigger name brands. :wink:

They're more of an aggressive geometry line, so if you're looking for a comfort bike, they may not be for you. The 3 through 5 are supposedly slightly less aggressive than the 2 (the 1 series is only available in Europe for some reason), but comparing the specs, I can't see much of a difference.


----------



## Short Fuse (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a 2010 Series 3. It's my first road bike so I don't have anything to compare it to but I agree it does seem as though GT is better spec'ed for the money compared to more popular brands. 
The hydroformed frame has some unique lines and seems well made. I believe it is the same as the more expensive Series 1. 
I will likely replace it soon but that is only because I want something with more relaxed endurance geometry. The GT is more race oriented geometry. 

The price seems pretty good, it's about what I paid 2 years ago. Unless you buy used I don't think you will be able to find more bike for the money.


----------



## roblee (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for the responses.Relaxed geometry is something I am looking for so good to know the GT is not as relaxed.I do need to do some test rides to see if that be the case? I just hate paying more for a name,Trek Spec,Canno. and getting lesser components. I could get two of the GT`s for the price of one of those mentioned makes road bikes with similar parts.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey, I'm 59 and I've ridden two centuries on mine since buying it. It's not too uncomfortable for me. You have to ride it to decide if it's for you.

For cheap tires, my Schwalbe Luganos have held up very well, too.


----------



## Short Fuse (Aug 22, 2012)

mpre53 makes a good point about trying it out to decide if it is right for you. Most of the various brand road bikes will likely offer the same geometry as the GT providing a similiar ride. Endurance bikes will give you the more relaxed position but most seem to start at $1200. Although most do claim some vertical compliance resulting in a noticeably smoother ride. Hybrids or comfort bikes would be closer to the GT's price but they would likely be heavier with lower grade components.

Keep in mind that you can tweak the fit of a standard road bike slightly towards a more relaxed position. I have gone to a slightly shorter, higher angle stem for a more upright position. Also installed a short and shallow handlebar that makes riding in the drops much more comfortable. Wider tires or lower pressure can also make a difference in taking the edge off bumps.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a 2011 series 2.

I love it. It was a hell of a lot of bike for the money.

The only thing I've changed is the saddle, and the cassette.


----------



## slowkoop (Aug 18, 2012)

I just recently bought a Gtr 5 from an ebay dealer for $498 shipped to my door. First thoughts of the bike were it is extremely well made for $500. First ride also indicated for the money it is an awesome bike. Haven't taken it past 10 miles yet due to my schedule but can't wait til I have time.


----------



## hir0 (Aug 16, 2012)

you might be able to get a good deal on other brands that offer a "relaxed" geometry frame now that the 2013's are out. I've seen some pretty significant markdowns on 2012, 2011 models.


----------



## roblee (Sep 10, 2012)

I let this one go.I had it in my cart and just couldn`t commit, the deal ended at midnight on the GTR series 3.I just hated the white with orange stripe color.The bike was a great deal though @ $564. I also saw a Diamondback Podium 3 while checking out the GT`s and loved it.








Oh no, they extended the sale to the 28th.I could white out the orange or paint them?


----------



## nbd1980 (Sep 17, 2012)

What do you guys think of this bike. 

performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1114806_-1___1728518]2012 GT GTR Strike Road Bike -- Performance Exclusive - Carbon Road Bikes Up To 50 Percent Off. you can fill in the w's, it won't let me post a link yet


My needs are I ride anywhere from 10-30 miles several times a week, do group rides, and I'm looking to start doing more distance, possibly centuries, local benefit rides etc, as well as improve my speed, etc.

I'm a little weary as it has gt gtr is kind of unknown to me and it seems like I will have to upgrade the wheels and it's not a complete sram group. I've never heard of the brakes and a cheaper chain, I don't think it's an integrated seat post and probably missing some other important features that I don't know about. 

I like that it was very comfortable and light, more so it seems than the trek or giant tcr I tried and I have been looking for a carbon bike with higher end sram components for less than say $2500. I also like that it is at a local store and it's a bike I can actually try as opposed buying off of ebay.

I hesitate because it seems to me that by the time you add sales tax, performance membership (which it seems it would be stupid not to get when spending this much,) and almost certainly better wheels, I could potentially get a nicer, albeit used bike, for the same money off of ebay but I won't be able to try it or really inspect it first.

Sorry if this is a bit of a hijack but it seems on topic and I don't have enough posts to start my own thread yet.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

nbd1980 said:


> What do you guys think of this bike.
> 
> performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1114806_-1___1728518]2012 GT GTR Strike Road Bike -- Performance Exclusive - Carbon Road Bikes Up To 50 Percent Off. you can fill in the w's, it won't let me post a link yet
> 
> ...


I think that's a fine bike. 

The GT line of road bikes is one of the most underrated on the market.


----------



## gizmo83 (Sep 26, 2012)

Where is the bike currently on sale at? TIA :thumbsup:


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

gizmo83 said:


> Where is the bike currently on sale at? TIA :thumbsup:


Looks like here: 2012 GT GTR Strike Road Bike -- Performance Exclusive - Save Up To 60 Percent on Great Items

For near the same price. I would look at this: Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## nbd1980 (Sep 17, 2012)

I ended up going with a 2012 Giant TCR composite. I liked the GTR but I felt like I would have to spend a few hundred extra dollars on new wheels and a LBS gave me about $200 off of this. giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/tcr.composite.1/9007/48839/


Just put my first 20 miles on it and I really love it.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

ParadigmDawg said:


> Looks like here: 2012 GT GTR Strike Road Bike -- Performance Exclusive - Save Up To 60 Percent on Great Items
> 
> For near the same price. I would look at this: Specialized Bicycle Components


Tiagra/105 vs Force, and crap house brand wheels on the Roubaix? 

Once you're there, you might as well check out the GTR Revenge with a Red group and Aksium wheels for $2500.

2012 GT GTR Revenge Road Bike -- Performance Exclusive - 48 Hours 48 Deals


----------



## roblee (Sep 10, 2012)

nevermind


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Roblee, that GT bike is just sick. They look way better in person. I bought GT way back in the 90's .. mostly steel back then. They make some really fine stuff, don't ignore that company man.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

ParadigmDawg said:


> Looks like here: 2012 GT GTR Strike Road Bike -- Performance Exclusive - Save Up To 60 Percent on Great Items
> 
> For near the same price. I would look at this: Specialized Bicycle Components


But the GT is still a better deal - The GT has Force derailleurs and levers, better seat, wheels and so on.

With the Specialized you're paying for the labels.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

mpre53 said:


> Tiagra/105 vs Force, and crap house brand wheels on the Roubaix?
> 
> Once you're there, you might as well check out the GTR Revenge with a Red group and Aksium wheels for $2500.
> 
> 2012 GT GTR Revenge Road Bike -- Performance Exclusive - 48 Hours 48 Deals


The Revenge is simply awesome.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

mpre53 said:


> Tiagra/105 vs Force, and crap house brand wheels on the Roubaix?
> 
> Once you're there, you might as well check out the GTR Revenge with a Red group and Aksium wheels for $2500.
> 
> 2012 GT GTR Revenge Road Bike -- Performance Exclusive - 48 Hours 48 Deals


Crap....I was looking at the wrong specs. My bad...sorry!!!!!!!

I do like the TCR the OP purchased.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

ParadigmDawg said:


> Crap....I was looking at the wrong specs. My bad...sorry!!!!!!!
> 
> I do like the TCR the OP purchased.


I do too. I think both GT and Giant are under-valued names.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

mpre53 said:


> I do too. I think both GT and Giant are under-valued names.


 I agree. I purchased my wife her first road bike about 6 weeks ago and went with Giant. She loves it so far.

She did make me change the bar tape from white to black. Not sure why but I just do as I am told...


----------



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

I picked up a 2011 Series 1 with Rival on clearance in April. A new seat and a wider range cassette are the only upgrades. If I was doing descents of any significance, I'd replace the brakes, but there aren't any of those close to me. I've put 2400 miles on it so far, and I still love it.


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

I have two seasons in on a GTR Rival. Swap the wheels and you're pretty much right there in as-good-as-it-gets-land for a fraction of the price charged by the celebrated labels. The frame is among the nicest I've ridden at any price.


----------



## bubba117 (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a 2011 GT series 3. and its a great bike for the $. I dont have much else to compare it to personally but i really enjoy it


----------



## byknutz (Sep 4, 2012)

nbd1980 said:


> What do you guys think of this bike.
> 
> performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1114806_-1___1728518]2012 GT GTR Strike Road Bike -- Performance Exclusive - Carbon Road Bikes Up To 50 Percent Off. you can fill in the w's, it won't let me post a link yet
> 
> ...


How can you beat Performance? My girl got a GT gtr Sport the green black and white, it`s stiff, light and accelerates like a rocket stable through corners and downhill, just bad ass bombproof bike. Went in the next day and walked out of with a new stationary trainer and some other stuff for like ten bucks! Got to hand it to Gary Turner tho! The Strikes and Attacks are great and great value. I the black and white is sick. GT`s were good enough for the Tour. We found a Light blue WS GT at a pawnshop for 250 and wanted it for our 12yr old. We striped and re painted it. The frame was too nicely and built to put the Sora back on so, we went with 105 (120.) and some carbon cranks (75) I had an old carbon post laying around and some compact bars total cost 445. For comfort, add steerer tube spacers and flip the stem up or a stem with more rise


----------

